# tixati vs utorrent



## adamdbz (May 16, 2012)

What do you think is better?​tixati vs utorrent​Thank you​- Adam Ericson​


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 16, 2012)

Good fucking lord, I never even heard of Tixati, I just did a quick look at it and it looks horrible. Such an ugly UI. uTorrent is perhaps THE best bitTorrent client.


----------



## adamdbz (May 16, 2012)

Never did i but when i started reading about it some say it much better
So I'm putting it up for debate
I'm useing uTorrent for the past 4-5 years but maybe tixati is better.


----------



## jefffisher (May 16, 2012)

with utorrent being super light weight and efficient i don't know why you'd want to look for alternatives, tixati looks alright but it doesn't have anything utorrent doesn't it basically looks like a clone.and with a 17MB exe with utorrent under 1MB i don't see any reason for it unless you're a linux user.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2012)

Tixati is horrible, paid About.com to advertise it. And About.com are horrible anyway


----------



## Species8472 (May 16, 2012)

I mostly use Tixati now. But I can not recommend it over µTorrent. Tixati has a few bugs that need fixing before I will consider switching completely. Looking at my Tixati and µTorrent installs, µTorrent is about 1 megabyte smaller.


----------



## Berthenk (May 16, 2012)

Apparently people here are not paranoid about µTorrent and legal issues. I don't know the complete dealio but some people are very worried about µTorrent leaking out their download/upload usage to the FBI or something like that.
I've used Tixati for a while but I think I prefer µTorrent. I mean, who the hell designs a (default) GUI like this!?:


Spoiler


----------



## Thesolcity (May 16, 2012)

>Using anything but transmission

You guys....aren't joking?


----------



## prowler (May 16, 2012)

Thesolcity said:


> >Using anything but transmission
> 
> You guys....aren't joking?


oh wOW how superior must you feel right now


----------



## Thesolcity (May 16, 2012)

prowler said:


> Thesolcity said:
> 
> 
> > >Using anything but transmission
> ...



I absolutely can't stand uTorrent's UI.


----------



## Qtis (May 16, 2012)

Personally haven't used anything else except µTorrent and Transmission. Transmission via Mac and and µTorrent via Windows (if I ever use Windows for a torrent). That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (May 16, 2012)

uTorrent is good but Transmission is better. I don't know about Tixati but looking at that UI, I wouldn't dare use it.


----------



## richdotward (May 16, 2012)

Check out ktorrent on ubuntu then.  Works well but the gui, my god.  Options and features all over the place.

Rich


----------



## Originality (May 16, 2012)

I've seen worse. Much worse.

The most lightweight client I remember was ArcticTorrent.


----------



## Depravo (May 16, 2012)

Berthenk said:


> I mean, who the hell designs a (default) GUI like this!?:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


It's like the design briefing was "Make it look like a Geocities website".


----------



## Chhotu uttam (May 17, 2012)

I've got a very slow internet(256kbps)
tixati gave me a avg. dl speed of 19.8 kBps while utorrent gave 21.2.
there's no harm in giving it a try.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 17, 2012)

Berthenk said:


> Apparently people here are not paranoid about µTorrent and legal issues. I don't know the complete dealio but some people are very worried about µTorrent leaking out their download/upload usage to the FBI or something like that.
> I've used Tixati for a while but I think I prefer µTorrent. I mean, who the hell designs a (default) GUI like this!?:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



They're not allowed to give out information. Torrents aren't illegal, therefore, uTorrent can't get in trouble at all, no more than GBAtemp can about roms.


----------



## .Chris (May 17, 2012)

I use Transmission on my Ubuntu Netbook, and Vuze on my Windows 7 computer. They're both pretty good.

But I would choose uTorrent over tixati. I've never heard of that ever before, nor would I want to try it.


----------



## adamdbz (May 17, 2012)

ok i will stick with utorrent


----------



## Eoin (Mar 8, 2013)

I have both utorrent and tixati installed and did a quick test to compare their performance. I downloaded a HD video of a popular tv show, first with tixati and then with utorrent immediately afterward. The file was fairly large (497MB), in order to let the clients get "up to speed" during the course of the download. The connection was wired 52Megabit fibre optic. I used a stopwatch to time the clients and observed their progress.

Tixati took 12 minutes and 45 seconds to download the file. The maximum download speed was 1.1 megabytes per second and averaged about 750 kilobytes per second. It reported about 50 seeds and 3 peers.

Utorrent took 4 minutes and 53 seconds to download the file. The maximum download speed was 4.2 megabytes per second and averaged 2.2 megabytes per second. It reported several hundred seeds and peers.

Conclusion: Utorrent's average speed was twice tixati's maximum speed. I don't know why there was such a difference, but I think the test was very practical and "real-world". Tixati failed miserably to keep pace. I am so going to uninstall it.


----------



## blainy (Mar 9, 2013)

Eoin said:


> I have both utorrent and tixati installed and did a quick test to compare their performance. I downloaded a HD video of a popular tv show, first with tixati and then with utorrent immediately afterward. The file was fairly large (497MB), in order to let the clients get "up to speed" during the course of the download. The connection was wired 52Megabit fibre optic. I used a stopwatch to time the clients and observed their progress.
> 
> Tixati took 12 minutes and 45 seconds to download the file. The maximum download speed was 1.1 megabytes per second and averaged about 750 kilobytes per second. It reported about 50 seeds and 3 peers.
> 
> ...


 


public or private tracker??


----------



## Minox (Mar 9, 2013)

Eoin said:


> I have both utorrent and tixati installed and did a quick test to compare their performance. I downloaded a HD video of a popular tv show, first with tixati and then with utorrent immediately afterward. The file was fairly large (497MB), in order to let the clients get "up to speed" during the course of the download. The connection was wired 52Megabit fibre optic. I used a stopwatch to time the clients and observed their progress.
> 
> Tixati took 12 minutes and 45 seconds to download the file. The maximum download speed was 1.1 megabytes per second and averaged about 750 kilobytes per second. It reported about 50 seeds and 3 peers.
> 
> ...


Unless you connected to exactly the same peers both times under exactly the same circumstances you can't really draw any conclusions out of such an experiment.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Mar 9, 2013)

both are good software
just pick that you like the most.

UI is the least thing you have to concern about torrenting.
and tixati had everything it needs (and no ads).
if you want something looks very similar like utorrent before 3.0 phase use qBittorrent


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 9, 2013)

i have been having trouble with vuze so i started using utorrent like i have been for a long time before vuze, imho utorrent seems to work better, i wasnt able to get seeds on vuze, where i had no trouble with utorrent.

although i am wanting to try qBittorrent


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (Mar 10, 2013)

Whether or not you use uTorrent or Tixati, Use BTGuard or TorGuard with your torrents(that way you can't get tracked easily!)


----------



## nukeboy95 (Mar 10, 2013)

Utorrent ftw


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 10, 2013)

Looking at Tixati's UI, I wouldn't even consider using it. uTorrent and Transmission are both nice though, but on Windows I have to say I prefer uTorrent over anything else.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 3, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I would provide my input. uTorrentPortable is what I use. It's simple and easy to use, and you can transfer it from computer to computer.


----------

